# hair in the eyes



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Do any of you know any way to avoid this? Rocky is constantly getting fine little hairs in his eyes. I have him cut short. Is there a way of grooming or anything you can do to stop the problem? I would think it would be really irritating for him.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I totally meant for this to go in the health forum, grooming would be fine too, I think.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless his heart. He is A DOLL. I see that you don't use a topknot, and that is fine. Your grommer should have a safe way to get those hairs out of his eyes. My Ana, even though i do use a topknot sometimes re-styles her hair , so I am constantly fixing it.

If you groom yourself, you may want to ask in the grooming section, as I am so not talented enough to groom the babies myself, bath yes, groom no


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal is currently at this stage (which I call: the awkward topknot growth stage...that drives me crazy). This is my Crystal last night. 








I was so not thrilled when my dad cut her topknot when he was looking after her....before asking me 0.o (Just like Christine mentioned about Ana, Crystal could also re style her top knot when it was long which requires for me to fix it every once in awhile, so it doesn't block her eyes...BUT my dad didn't go into fixing the topknot, he cut it instead to help her see and didn't go into fixing the topknot...so we are going through this whole little hair around eyes growth again)
You can see the very little hair around her eyes that annoys me, but I will not give up and cut it as of yet. I want for these little ones to grow. When it grows a little more, I use a barrette sort of little hair clip to hold it up because the bow is still not as good to hold it as of yet as this stage, so I use both just like you see in the bellow picture. This is Crystal about a year or so ago.









It does eventually grow and when it does, I pull it up in a topknot only. 

Snowy, on the other hand, is a similar case to Rocky. I cut him short. He has no topknot and I don't go through a topknot growth with him. So what I do is cut the little hair around his eyes regularly. See in this picture, for example, no sight of any little hair like you see in Crystal's first photo.









So my suggestion to you if you wanted to keep Rocky in short cut and didn't want to grow a topknot is to cut the little hair regularly. You can easily do it at home. I don't cut the malts' hair on my own, but for the small hair, I do it for Snowy (just remove the little hair using small scissors). The frequency of cutting the little hair depends on how quick the hair grows. 

All the best


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback, I do try to do his grooming myself, I will pay closer attention to the little hair atound his eyes to see if I can trim enough to stop it


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The only part of grooming Rylee likes is having her topknot done. I have literally worked for 2 hours trying to get it just right. She leaves the topknot alone for at least a week. 
What I noticed about her is that I can get all the hair back when I first do it but after awhile some hairs fall out like bangs. She is not a show dog so I have started to use the Got to be hair glue. Now all the hair stays out of her eyes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We go the short hair around the eye route too, like Snowy. When his hair was longer his tear stains were way worse. We go to the groomer every three weeks or so and she trims his sanitary areas, paws, nails and around his faces and eyes. He also gets his body trimmed every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

@Kat- I had taken Bella into be groomed sometime last year and they cut off her topknot, needless to say I didn't go back there. Since then I have just been having them trim her bangs but I really want to grow out her top knot. I'm going to try using a little clip like you did, but do you use any product? or have anyother suggestions for growing out the hairs? I can't remember what I did before for the life of me.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> @Kat- I had taken Bella into be groomed sometime last year and they cut off her topknot, needless to say I didn't go back there. Since then I have just been having them trim her bangs but I really want to grow out her top knot. I'm going to try using a little clip like you did, but do you use any product? or have anyother suggestions for growing out the hairs? I can't remember what I did before for the life of me.


They cut it off without you knowing! Yea I wouldn't have gone back either!!

I'm growing Paislee's hair out now because she used to be in shows or a show lol idk how many but after they decided not to show her all her hair was cut short but it drives me nuts bc there are a few hairs that refuse to stay up! Lol


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Ya, it was bad, I cried. I kept having the new groomer cut her bangs but after being on here and seeing everyones Malts she _needs_ to have them grown out.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I have the same problem with my puppies right now where their hair is poking their eyes and the top knot won't get all the hair away from their eyes. I recently purchased Got2B Glue and it seems to do the trick. Here is the link to where you can find this: 



Hope this helps!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been using Got2b ultra glued invincible styling gel on Cosy's hair that's growing out from a short mustache and between the eyes. It's really good and no scent or
stiffness to speak of. Shampoos right out. Found it at Walmart...4.00 + for a large
tube.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brit -- do you have to put more on each day or only after Cosy's bath? I'm in the same boat with Secret.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

That's the same question I have Lynn! Also do I put on dry hair? Or should wet the hair some? How much should I use? Do I need to use caution when rinsing it out? 

I wish I had read this earlier, I was at Walmart just before logging in! Lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I definitely need the Got2be glue to tame Bailey's Bieber bangs!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I definitely need the Got2be glue to tame Bailey's Bieber bangs!


Beiber bangs!! :HistericalSmiley: hahaha

I also need to get this as well! Thanks!!


----------

